# Remove kitchen backsplash?



## mindysand (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm a first time homeowner and recently bought a 1941 colonial. The kitchen is functional but in big-time need of cosmetic repairs. It seems to have last been updated in the 60's. 

My idea is to just spruce it up a bit as cheaply as possible for now, and in about 5 years just hire a contracter to completely gut and re-do the whole thing. But for now while money is still tight from settlement, I'm planning on painting the cabinets (and putting on new hardware), replacing the countertop, refinishing the slate floors, and replacing the backsplash.

The backsplash is the only thing holding me back from actually starting on the kitchen mini-remodel because I have no idea how to take it off. I thought the backsplash was one big thick plastic/vinyl/laminate sheet...but a friend of mine seems to think it's actually a mosaic...(using the ugliest and fakest pebbles I've ever seen). 

I've attached some pictures to give you an idea of what I'm dealing with, since it's hard to explain.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! I don't mind tackling a project but I want to have an idea of what I'm doing before I start!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The backsplash material itself should only be about 1/4" thick from what I can tell from the photos if it is the real thing. 

Use a hammer and a chisel and go to work chipping it off the wall. You'll just have to get into it and see what is there and how it was assembled. Once you get going it will be easier to see what needs to be done. It can't be too bad. 

The worst that could happen would be you would also destroy the wallboard that is there but that remains to be seen.

Go for it and keep us posted with progress photos.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

On second thought!!!:whistling2:

Before you do anything...

Take the cover off of that vent and take another picture. Let's see if that tells us anything.


----------

